# 2010 Montreal Jazz Festival;)



## Inkfish (Apr 13, 2010)

June 25 - July 6 

lineup includes :
Dave Brubeck,Herbie Hancock,Smokey Robinson,Bobby McFerrin,George Benson-Tribute 2 Nat King Cole,Victor Wooten,Wax Tailor & Caravan Palace,John Scofield & the Piety Street,Bill Evans,Andy McKee,Jason Bajada With John Butler Trio & many more... who's going?!


----------



## smwaddell (Jul 23, 2008)

Now also includes Brian Setzer! Artist: Brian Setzer - Festival International de Jazz de Montréal


----------



## GP_Hawk (Feb 23, 2007)

And don't forget the "Montreal Guitar Show" is also going on at the same time. Last year was a blast! Lot's of up close and personal Guitar demonstrations by some amazing musicians at the show. They had 3 rooms set up that held about 30 or so people.


----------

